# Refill HP Envy 4520 cartridges with dye sub?



## andywintx (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey guys, should I expect any problems refilling the HP Envy 4520 cartridges with dye sub ink? Any suggestions on ink brand and other info would be appreciated, thank you!

Andy-


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

andywintx said:


> Hey guys, should I expect any problems refilling the HP Envy 4520 cartridges with dye sub ink? Any suggestions on ink brand and other info would be appreciated, thank you!
> 
> Andy-



Research this WELL before pursuing. Unless things have changed recently, HP printers typically will not support SUBLIMATION inks because of their head construction and or DRYING process. Epson's, Ricoh/Sawgrass and some BROTHER's are reported as being successful recipients of sub inks. I have successfully used Epsons and Cobra inks for years.
CalhTech>


----------



## andywintx (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks calhtech for the quick response. Could you recommend a low end Epson or Brother to get started? Maybe the Epson Expression XP-430 or WorkForce WF-3620?


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

andywintx said:


> Thanks calhtech for the quick response. Could you recommend a low end Epson or Brother to get started? Maybe the Epson Expression XP-430 or WorkForce WF-3620?


Looks like the 3620 takes the 252 carts. Here is a link to the Cobra Ink website where I get my ink and carts. I use refillable carts and bottled bulk ink. FYI, you can contact them directly via phone or email for recommendations, but this is what I buy. 
https://www.cobraink.com/store/#!/C...rs-High-Capacity/p/71380751/category=20810212


----------



## andywintx (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## devadasan7770 (Feb 27, 2017)

calhtech said:


> Research this WELL before pursuing. Unless things have changed recently, HP printers typically will not support SUBLIMATION inks because of their head construction and or DRYING process. Epson's, Ricoh/Sawgrass and some BROTHER's are reported as being successful recipients of sub inks. I have successfully used Epsons and Cobra inks for years.
> CalhTech>


try this guide https://www.printerdriverforwindows.com/hp-envy-4520-all-in-one-printer-driver-download


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

devadasan7770 said:


> try this guide https://www.printerdriverforwindows.com/hp-envy-4520-all-in-one-printer-driver-download


Information in that link is NG

1. It is not about sublimation.
2. Even if it was about sublimation HP cannot be used for sublimation anyway.

But I think your heart was in the right place.


----------

